# Chicago-Still looking for forever homes from 3 boys and 2 girls



## khoskey (Apr 14, 2015)

Hello!

Still looking for forever homes for some rescued babies. There are 3 boys and 2 girls from an initial litter of 13! Currently they are 7 weeks weeks old, and are ready to go to permanent homes! I'd like them to go in pairs, unless you are planning on adding to your mischief!


3 Boys : 2 White/Beige Hooded and 1 Beige Berkshire 

2 Girls: 1 Beige Berkshire, and 1 Black Berkshire


----------



## bahzew (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey! I'm in Chicago. Are you still looking for homes? I am not really looking to adopt at the moment, but thought I would check and see if they still needed homes / if you needed help fostering them.


----------

